# Drivers license



## fjnz614 (May 14, 2012)

Question: are you required to get a Mexican drivers license to drive in Mexico or can we still use our american license? Do we need to take a drivers test? Thanks!

Faith


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

Your US driver's license works fine. Never really even had to present as more interest in visa and car permit paperwork.


----------



## makaloco (Mar 26, 2009)

Traffic laws vary by state in Mexico, and sometimes even by local jurisdiction, so it will likely depend on where you will be living. In my state, a foreign driver's license is valid only if you're driving a car with matching plates (US plates for US license, etc.). I didn't have to take a written or driving test to get my BCS license, but I had valid licenses from two other countries at the time.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

We have lots of folk that drive Mexican as well as US plated cars with US drivers licenses. Bigger issue is whom can drive a US plated car.
Could well be a regional difference.


----------



## Mexicodrifter (Sep 11, 2011)

When applyingf for a drivers license all one need is proof of domicilio, ok by the doctor reconized by your department of licenses and a blood test and money. 

You have to be alive have blood in your system and be able to pay for the license.

I actually have one that is good for life but no one can read it, so I am off to get a new one in June. 
Have to go to Zihuatanejo for my FM3 anyway.


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

Mexican driver’s licenses are regulated by the state. Some states require a test and others (as described by Mexicodrifter) don’t. DF, for example, doesn’t require a driving test, and doesn’t require a blood test or a doctor’s ok, either.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

It's cool to have a Mexican licence ...and not that difficult most locations.

I paid $500 pesos, took a computer test (eye and driving) and was out of there in minutes. Usually you can take an interpreter with you to help on the test


----------



## BombonTorres (May 17, 2012)

In Nayarit, a US license is perfectly fine. I've never had a problem with transito.


----------



## toniold (May 2, 2012)

I would not even bother with a Mexican Drivers license unless you live here. They can not take away your US one so it will be easier to get out of a ticket.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 24, 2010)

toniold said:


> I would not even bother with a Mexican Drivers license unless you live here. They can not take away your US one so it will be easier to get out of a ticket.


They take it away in Jalisco The copy of the ticket serves as your license until you pay it. Then you get it back. Having both just makes it more flexible (because showing a ticket implies that you are already guilty).


----------



## Ennio (May 23, 2012)

*us license its ok*



fjnz614 said:


> Question: are you required to get a Mexican drivers license to drive in Mexico or can we still use our american license? Do we need to take a drivers test? Thanks!
> 
> Faith


There are commun international laws that apply to most countries you can use your us license for up to 6 months wich is the most that you can legaly be in the country that you are visiting if you are from another country if you are from the country you are travelin to I suggest you get the local license you can use it as a license and also as an identification document and that way you can securly lock away you visa and passaport good look.:clap2:


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

That is not the case here. We've lived in Mexico for over a decade and have only our US licenses, with which we drive both US and Mexican plated vehicles. No problem and quite legal.


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

*Bringing Bacxk Old Thread*

I have a US D/L that expires in January 2016.

1. Do I/Should I get a Jalisco D/L? What are the requirements? Where is the DMV (or whatever it is called) near Lakeside?
2. If I do not get a Jalisco D/L what happens when my US D/L expires vis a vis my driving in Mexico?
3. Will my Jalisco D/L be recognized if I go back to the US/Canada?

Since I may not have a US address in 2016, I also wonder what I will do when/if I go back and visit - but that is for another board.

Thanks: :car:


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Here's a Blog post I made after getting mine. I'm in Jalisco but that doesn't mean the Chapala offices will have the same requirements.

My first Mexican Drivers Licence


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

RVGRINGO said:


> That is not the case here. We've lived in Mexico for over a decade and have only our US licenses, with which we drive both US and Mexican plated vehicles. No problem and quite legal.


RV - How do you get your US D/L renewed? Do you travel back to the US to do it? Does your home state allow renewals via the mail? Is there a US address on the D/L?


----------

